# llamar GRATIS por telefono a traves de internet



## pepechip (Mar 5, 2010)

No se trata de una comunicacion  con voz de un PC a otro PC como es el caso de Skype, sino de llamar por internet a telefonos fijos y que la llamada sea totalmente gratis (coste cero).
Muchos de los usuarios de internet  que tienen tarifa plana, tambien tienen incluidos en el mismo lote las llamadas a telefonos fijos nacionales a traves del telefono fijo de casa. Por ejemplo es mi caso, yo desde mi telefono fijo puedo estar hablando las 24 horas del dia con otros telefonos fijos de España y al final de mes siempre pago la misma cantidad de dinero.

Pero en la empresa donde trabajo no tengo telefono fijo, pero si internet gratuito.

Lo interesante seria conectar la linea de telefono de mi casa al PC, de modo que desde cualquier ordenador a traves de internet, yo pueda acceder al control de mi telefono (descolgar-llamar-hablar-colgar). 

De este modo a parte de llamar gratis desde mi trabajo, tambien me sirviria para cuando viaje a cualquier pais, pueda realizar llamadas a telefonos de España totalmente gratis, ademas a la persona que llame le saldra la identificacion de mi numero de España, y ni se imaginara que yo estoy en otro pais.

Bueno, despues de todo este rollo, me supongo que ya a alguien se le habra ocurrido lo mismo y existira algun programa informatico que realize esta funcion.
Solo necesito saber el nombre de dicho programa.

un saludo


----------



## ThrAnCh (Mar 5, 2010)

Comprate un celular

Ahora en internet hay programas como de voip donde al registrarte te dan 5 minutos gratis que puedes usar para llamar a telefonos fijos, creo que si te metes saldo , puedes llamar ilimitadamente a telefonos fijos , mas para celulares es un costo maso menos alto.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 5, 2010)

De que es posible no hay duda. El problema es que no se si haya software específico para eso.
En principio, sería algo como: un servidor web instalado en tu computadora, que con una contraseña te permita administrar el programa mismo, descolgar y colgar el teléfono, y marcar tonos DTMF. Además debería tener alguna interfaz al estilo flash que te permita capturar el sonido de tu micrófono y sacarlo por la tarjeta de sonido para mandarlo al teléfono real, y que recoja por la entrada de la tarjeta lo que salga del teléfono real y lo envíe por Internet hacía el navegador desde el que operas el programa.
Obviamente es mas fácil decirlo que hacerlo.
Otra opción sería adaptar un programa de VoIp genérico a tus necesidades.
No le hagas caso al que dice que te compres un celular, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 5, 2010)

Hay programas de libre distribucion como es el caso del Teamviewer, en donde podemos acceder a otro ordenador via internet, no importa que la ip sea dinamica, ya que ellos nos redireccionan hacia la direccion ip que exista en cada momento.

Puede que a traves de este programa junto con algun otro que nos permita usar el telefono desde el pc sea suficiente. 

Por cierto, ThrAnCh, en mi casa somos 4 miembros de familia y en total hay 6 telefonos, no es cuestion de tener mas, sino de reducir el consumo.


----------



## ivan147007 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola se puede hacer eso co*N* cualquier celular o hay marcas especificas de ello...


----------

